# Email Bouncing



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 18, 2005)

If you are trying to send email to any address at martialtalk, you may get a bounce message back. It appears that the server we are on has been blacklisted by spamcop. We have notified the data center and are working to resolve the situation.

 You may email me at *webmaster AT silverstarsites.net *if your attempts to contact me or the admin team at out MT addresses fail.

 (Note, replace the AT with the @ symbol.)


----------

